# UPS uninterruptible power supply



## adam23450 (Nov 2, 2020)

I am using a FreeNas system which is based on FreeBSD. I wanted to connect the UPS emergency power supply so that the system communicated with it. How can I do that. Topic created on the freenas forum: https://www.truenas.com/community/threads/ups-uninterruptible-power-supply.87606/


----------



## Crivens (Nov 2, 2020)

As explained a lot around here and linked to in your sign up email: we don't do FreeNAS here.


----------

